
Probability and Statistics in 90 Minutes - Homunculiheaded
https://www.countbayesie.com/blog/2019/12/1/probability-and-statistics-in-90-minutes
======
pmdulaney
You've gotta love a guy who calls his blog Count Bayesie.

I went to Berkeley many years ago. I wonder if they still have the BART
shuttle called Humphrey GoBART...

